# Update



## MandyS (Aug 27, 2018)

Hello,

Not technically a pregnancy post, but I just thought I would post an update as I know when I was searching for similar posts it would make me anxious when I couldn’t see what the outcome was as I assumed the worst..!


Well, after a stressful pregnancy (being diagnosed with T1 at 9 weeks) I am really happy to say that my daughter Arya was born on 6th August safe and sound at 37+4. She was pretty tiny at 5lb 8oz which we had not expected at all as my 35 week scan had estimated her to be 7lb 4oz! 

I had a planned C section booked for 8th August but had a sweep the previous week in the hope that it might bring on spontaneous labour, which it did! My waters broke on the Sun night but had meconium in them so was hooked up to the CTG monitors continuously and given the option to go ahead with a C section or see what happened. In the end, they weren’t happy that my contractions were regular enough so started me on the induction drip at midnight and Arya was born at 12:10pm the next day. Apparently very quick for a first labour!

I’m so happy she is here and that she is healthy after such a horrible talk from the consultant when first diagnosed. I just wanted to say thank you so much to everyone on here who replied to my posts and even people that didn’t.. I did a lot of lurking on these threads and found them to be so helpful and encouraging. I just wanted to post my story in case it can be of help to anyone else!

I’m still finding the diagnosis hard (I think the pregnancy had kept me going) as it is now sinking in that it’s here to stay, but I’m hoping it will get easier as time goes on. I’m so grateful for this forum, it’s full of lovely, helpful people  

Mandy xxx


----------



## Flower (Aug 27, 2018)

Congratulations Mandy and welcome to little Arya.  What lovely news to read.

I'm so glad everything went well for you after such a difficult time being diagnosed when pregnant. I hope that your diabetes settles down and you can concentrate on enjoying your new daughter.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 27, 2018)

Ah! Thank you for the update Mandy! Many congratulations and a big hello to lovely little Arya  Wonderful news 

We will always be here if you need any help getting to grips with the T1, especially when you have the extra demands of motherhood to manage as well  Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 27, 2018)

Really Mandy, such a wonderful occasion and to be diagnosed with the big D at the same time. Little Arya has the love and support from our great community as you do. Love to you both and your family, take care.


----------



## Diabetes UK (Aug 30, 2018)

Huge congratulations @MandyS , great to hear that both you and Arya (lovely name) are doing well.
Thank you for taking the time to post your good news and update us, I am sure your post will help many women who are reading these comments with the hope to have a successful and healthy pregnancy.

Best wishes to both of you and keep us updated with how things are going as a proud new mum! 

There are other mothers on here who live with T1, so do keep asking questions if you need, there will always be someone here to offer some insight.


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 30, 2018)

Lovely news Mandy! Well done you. Look after yourself now, those first few months are hard with a new baby, T1 and the hormones. 

Love the name too. 

Take care. xx


----------



## daisymoo84 (Sep 1, 2018)

Aw big congratulations. I've ben a bit of a lurker but thank you so much for posting this as it gives me hope!


----------



## Grannylorraine (Sep 2, 2018)

Congratulations on the birth of your baby.


----------



## Bloden (Sep 10, 2018)

Congratulations on Arya’s arrival, @MandyS.  I love her name, btw.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 10, 2018)

Congratulations on the birth of Arya


----------



## grainger (Sep 21, 2018)

Huge congratulations!


----------

